
Should Your Mobile Startup Offer a Free App Alongside a Paid App? - jemeshsu
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2011/05/should-your-mobile-startup-off.php
======
nhangen
It's a media piece disguised as content, which is disappointing because this
is a topic I wanted to read more about. I tried ditching my free version and
my app sales and overall revenue dropped. Curious to hear about the
experiences of other developers.

------
kqueue
53 submissions in 4 days?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=jemeshsu>

~~~
hartror
What is the worst it could be? Karma farming?

